# Merlin (aka Houdini) and the mess he's made UGH!



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, Merlin's made a complete boil and bubble of things.

He got out and well...you can guess the rest...
Minerva, I believe got bred though when we got to her she had no outward sign (muck butt) of it. She was supposed to go into heat this past Tuesday but didn't. I stopped by my vet today and grabbed a dose of lute but I've never used it before and truthfully I'm nervous about it. I'm still on the fence about it. or just chicken, I just don't know ..There are risks with both. 
The thing is...She's my little spoiled favorite so that doesn't help matters, and the fact she's our littlest girl besides our rescue Thalia just scares the bejesus out of me.

Stats: Nigerian Dwarf
She's 11 months old, 53lbs but small in stature. I'm at work so I can't upload a picture but can either tonight or tomorrow after sun up.

To make it a complete mess of things.....
I also think he also got Andromeda (Minerva's mom) who we were trying to give a year off...I'm not a happy goat mom with Merlin... Her, I'll let kid,... and then retire her to live out her life fat and sassy ...
Minerva though....
Opinions....
@Sfgwife @SandyNubians @happybleats @toth boer goats @Goats Rock


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can lute them, if you do not want them to have kids. 
Get it from your vet.

The youngster sounds small, as you described and I hear your concern.
I would lute her for sure. 
She may have complications.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> You can lute them, if you do not want them to have kids.
> Get it from your vet.
> 
> The youngster sounds small, as you described and I hear your concern.
> ...


I have 1.5cc's of lute in a syringe he gave me is it IM or SQ? He just had it drawn up and waiting at the front desk for me to pick up.
If it's IM where's the best place to give it? 
What adverse effects should I watch for?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

anyone?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is always 2 cc's, no matter how big or age. So you do not have enough.

It is IM. 

Wait 7 to 10 days before giving it, after the oops.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> It is always 2 cc's, no matter how big or age. So you do not have enough.
> 
> It is IM.
> 
> Wait 7 to 10 days before giving it, after the oops.


Oh no, I don't have enough? That's what the vet gave me, I'm not sure I can get more. 
She's 4 days past her expected heat so 26 days since the oops.
Where IM?
That's one thing I've never had to do on a goat so far. I know the hip area is bad...Where's better? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet didn't give enough, it may not work properly under dosed.
After giving it, around 2 days later, they will abort or come into heat.

I don't like the neck area for IM, so, I give it in the shoulder area where it says IM on pic.










Feel in that area, you will feel an indentation area, you can feel it give a bit, where there is no bone.

Inject the needle there , stop, then wait until the goat calms down a bit from the initial needle punch, then, pull back the needle to check for blood, if you see no blood in the syringe, you are good to go, then inject the Lute.
Be sure to get it into that muscle, not shallow. Deep in there.
However, if you see blood in syringe, try another spot in that area.

https://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/emergency-and-general-care/giving-shots


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What will happen if she doesn't clear out? Can I dose her again without damaging her system? I called the vet to get the proper dose but no return call yet


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> What will happen if she doesn't clear out? Can I dose her again without damaging her system? I called the vet to get the proper dose but no return call yet


Oh dang you merlin! Sorry you gotta fret over his antics but you have excellent advice to take care of your ladies.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

IM, Ive always given it in the neck. As stated above, always pull back to make sure theres no blood. I would wear gloves when administering this stuff. 2cc’s for a nigerian, ask for another .5 from the vet, she should clear out just fine with the proper dose.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks all,
If Drom is bred I'm just going to let her kid... she would be 15 months between kiddings so it's ok.
For Minerva though...My vet insists that's the proper dose(1.5cc) so I'm really in a catch 22. 
Now I don't know what to do. If it's not enough to do the job. it could make things worse.
If she's indeed bred she'd be 2 days shy of 15 months old at the time of Kidding.
I guess I'll take her in for an ultrasound ....
I dunno


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks all,
> If Drom is bred I'm just going to let her kid... she would be 15 months between kiddings so it's ok.
> For Minerva though...My vet insists that's the proper dose(1.5cc) so I'm really in a catch 22.
> Now I don't know what to do. If it's not enough to do the job. it could make things worse.
> ...


Look on several good goat websites about the lute. Print info out a d take in to the vet as proof 2cc is what she needs. .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure what to say, only that 2 cc's is proper dosage. 
This is an example of a vet that does not know about goats and dosage.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Darn boys! (headsmash)

Yes, I've always and only used 2cc. Try and look up multiple sites that show the dosage and show your vet. It's always 2cc regardless of age, or size.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Update:
I took the syringe back and caught one of my vets vet techs and told him what happened.He took the syringe back popped in the .5cc I needed and said merry Christmas..no charge. He knew the new vet messed up and he put it right. ( he has goats) the one who dosed it I found out wasn't a livestock vet but small animal ( there are 10 vets at this hospital/clinic) and was asked to fill in and get it cause the livestock area was swamped. 

Yay! So tonight Minerva will get 2cc's and hopefully all will be done and done. However, while she's in heat in the next few days she'll be in a pen way away from where the buck can see/smell or hear her. Maybe even in the house...no matter what Mr Merlin ain't getting anywhere near her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Done and done. 2cc's IM she didn't even flinch my good little girl.
What signs should I look for besides he coming into heat?
What are the possible adverse effects?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~! So glad the knowledgeable goat vet corrected it. Hopefully he informed the new vet too. 

You may or may not see a bloody discharge. Or see a plain discharge.
As you are putting her into labor.
She will then clean out.
Just keep an eye on her for a while.

If she is only 1 month or so bred, you won't see the fetus, it is really small at this stage.
If she is not preggo, she will come back in heat.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, she is aborting. We have bloody discharge and she's visibly uncomfortable 
I'm glad to know it worked but sad to see her going through this.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, she is aborting. We have bloody discharge and she's visibly uncomfortable
> I'm glad to know it worked but sad to see her going through this.


Yay but dang that dumb merlin just had go and do that. I sorry your baby is not feelin so well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She aborted the fetus about 8:30 last night but we have yet to see the after birth.
Should we treat it like a full term birth and call the vet for oxytocin to get her to expel it?
I'm also going to worm her and such like she just gave birth just in case.

@toth boer goats @Sfgwife @SandyNubians


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> She aborted the fetus about 8:30 last night but we have yet to see the after birth.
> Should we treat it like a full term birth and call the vet for oxytocin to get her to expel it?
> I'm also going to worm her and such like she just gave birth just in case.
> 
> @toth boer goats @Sfgwife @SandyNubians


I have no idea. I have not used lute. . I just know the protocall.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I have no idea. I have not used lute. . I just know the protocall.


Thanks for responding, my daughter just called (Im at work) and said "she has a thick strand of red goo coming out" so maybe shes getting ready to pass it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Afterbirth perhaps?

I would call your vet ans ask them.

Can you get a picture?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Afterbirth perhaps?
> 
> I would call your vet ans ask them.
> 
> Can you get a picture?


I wish I could get a picture, my daughter's at home with her but I can't upload from here at work. I'll get a temp and such when I get home. She seems to be feeling ok, eating her hay well and such. Drinking well too. So, I'm hoping we missed it and she ate it.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Temp 102.2
Given 0.5cc vitamin b
And wormed with cydectin

Hopefully we can put this behind us and move forward.


----------

